# Best Whiskey you have drank?



## Bruce_T_Laney

I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...

What is your favorite?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Whatever I'm drinking at the time ... 

I have a 70 YO bottle of Virginia Gentleman I sip at occasionally.  Verra smoof.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Say no more..


----------



## Pilot1

Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Wyatt earp

yiostheoy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...
> 
> What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> drink
> drank
> drunk
> have drunk
> had drunk
> 
> Perhaps you are afraid to say "drunk" Bruce_T_Laney .
> 
> At any rate that's how you should have learned to conjugate the verb "to drink" in elementary school.
> 
> It is elementary my dear Watson.
Click to expand...



Don't post grammar and spelling bullshit in a whiskey thread  snowflake..


----------



## Wyatt earp

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Whatever I'm drinking at the time ...
> 
> I have a 70 YO bottle of Virginia Gentleman I sip at occasionally.  Verra smoof.



Ya know what I hate is people that mix it or need chasers  ... it ruins the damn thing, like people pouring a ton of sugar in black coffee


----------



## yiostheoy

Any cheap rot-gut Canadian blend is good enough ...


----------



## westwall

Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...


----------



## Moonglow

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...
> 
> What is your favorite?


Not a damn one.


----------



## Disir

Crown w/ a coke back. A really, really, really big coke back of which I only intend to take one drink.  


Or at least I did at one time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
     I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.


----------



## Wyatt earp

westwall said:


> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...



As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff


----------



## westwall

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
Click to expand...







I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

yiostheoy said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...
> 
> What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> drink
> drank
> drunk
> have drunk
> had drunk
> 
> Perhaps you are afraid to say "drunk" Bruce_T_Laney .
> 
> At any rate that's how you should have learned to conjugate the verb "to drink" in elementary school.
> 
> It is elementary my dear Watson.
Click to expand...


I do apologize that I have offended you with this thread and wish you would find another thread that you would feel happier in!

You are welcome to comment on what you prefer as your poison or just troll, well just troll!


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.


Yup..I'm a Maker's fan as well--my Dad's favorite tipple//and mine as well. I only take a shot or two a few times a year..so might as well go for the good stuff.


----------



## Wyatt earp

westwall said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
Click to expand...



Drink a case of Budweiser.


----------



## HenryBHough

Forgotten the brand just now....it was distilled in Northern Ireland.  Super!  But then they changed the label the taste changed too.

Used to say something like "Never touched by papist paws".


----------



## westwall

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
Click to expand...







No thanks.  I don't drink pee!


----------



## Wyatt earp

westwall said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
Click to expand...



When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free


----------



## westwall

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
Click to expand...







Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!


----------



## Wyatt earp

westwall said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!
Click to expand...



You just rent it..


But I do admit I am changing my drinking habits away from beer and going to the good stuff


----------



## dannyboys

westwall said:


> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...


We need a F1 section on this forum.
The best Scotch I've ever had is Lagavulin 16 year old from Islay.
At the distillery tour we were told how to properly drink scotch. The bartender gave us each an ounce of scotch and added 1/4 ounce of room temperature spring water. She said adding the water : "Released the dragon" and said drinking scotch 'neat' was too harsh on the palate.
That's now the only way I drink scotch.


----------



## dannyboys

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.


NEVER put ice cubes in drinks when you want to have your taste buds pick up the flavor of the alcohol.
Ice cubes dull the taste buds.
Like eating food that's too hot/spicy or cold.


----------



## dannyboys

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i got older I noticed a huge difference in the types of hang over, great bourbon and vodka don't give me one, like the cheap stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
Click to expand...

Sorry. I don't drink horse piss.
I actually saw a true blue raging alcoholic refuse a free six pack of Bud.


----------



## Pilot1

dannyboys said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is now the best I have had.  I was at the Spanish Grand Prix over the weekend and my host served this on race day.  It was sublime...
> 
> 
> 
> We need a F1 section on this forum.
> The best Scotch I've ever had is Lagavulin 16 year old from Islay.
> At the distillery tour we were told how to properly drink scotch. The bartender gave us each an ounce of scotch and added 1/4 ounce of room temperature spring water. She said adding the water : "Released the dragon" and said drinking scotch 'neat' was too harsh on the palate.
> That's now the only way I drink scotch.
Click to expand...


True.  When I lived in Kentucky, I had never had Bourbon before.  They taught me the proper way to drink good Bourbon was with a splash of Rain Water.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moonglow said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...
> 
> What is your favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> Not a damn one.
Click to expand...


Amen, Brother.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER put ice cubes in drinks when you want to have your taste buds pick up the flavor of the alcohol.
> Ice cubes dull the taste buds.
> Like eating food that's too hot/spicy or cold.
Click to expand...


   When it's 98 in the shade I want it to be cool.


----------



## dannyboys

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER put ice cubes in drinks when you want to have your taste buds pick up the flavor of the alcohol.
> Ice cubes dull the taste buds.
> Like eating food that's too hot/spicy or cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it's 98 in the shade I want it to be cool.
Click to expand...

Then don't drink alcohol when you are hot. Alcohol dehydrates you.
Drink fruit based drinks with no sugar and put as much ice in the drink as you want to.
Buy a fucking sodastream. Hydrate yourself!
Here is nothing more stupid than drinking alcohol and getting a buzz on when its 98 degrees.
In an hour who is having any fun??????????? 
Like no one.
This thread is about the best whisky and by extension how the 'locals in Islay', for instance, enjoy it to the fullest.
It's not about a fat slob laying in a fucking oven and pouring frozen alcohol down his throat.


----------



## Jets

Johnny Walker Blue 

Macallan 18


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER put ice cubes in drinks when you want to have your taste buds pick up the flavor of the alcohol.
> Ice cubes dull the taste buds.
> Like eating food that's too hot/spicy or cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it's 98 in the shade I want it to be cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't drink alcohol when you are hot. Alcohol dehydrates you.
> Drink fruit based drinks with no sugar and put as much ice in the drink as you want to.
> Buy a fucking sodastream. Hydrate yourself!
> Here is nothing more stupid than drinking alcohol and getting a buzz on when its 98 degrees.
> In an hour who is having any fun???????????
> Like no one.
> This thread is about the best whisky and by extension how the 'locals in Islay', for instance, enjoy it to the fullest.
> It's not about a fat slob laying in a fucking oven and pouring frozen alcohol down his throat.
Click to expand...


  You drink it your way I'll drink it mine.


----------



## edward37

Pappy Van Winkle


----------



## edward37

Jets said:


> Johnny Walker Blue
> 
> Macallan 18


Glen Livit's not bad either


----------



## rightwinger

Some of my favorites

Woodford
Makers 46
Evan Williams Single Barrel


----------



## TrueTT

Blue Label. I'm a basic bitch.


----------



## edward37

rightwinger said:


> Some of my favorites
> 
> Woodford
> Makers 46
> Evan Williams Single Barrel


Gotta try them    Mostly a scotch drinker   single malt


----------



## edward37

TrueTT said:


> Blue Label. I'm a basic bitch.


Used to drink that  but back then it was $175 a bottle so it was only  a couple times a year unless my kids got me one on my birthday    They have more money than me   lol


----------



## edward37

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a hangover in years so i can't tell you if this elixir is hangover friendly or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just rent it..
> 
> 
> But I do admit I am changing my drinking habits away from beer and going to the good stuff
Click to expand...

Can't beat a good German dark beer


----------



## westwall

edward37 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drink a case of Budweiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just rent it..
> 
> 
> But I do admit I am changing my drinking habits away from beer and going to the good stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't beat a good German dark beer
Click to expand...




Yeah, you can, with a good Kiwi dark beer!


----------



## Dick Foster

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I started to drink Elijah Craig Bourbon and it has a smooth and smokey taste...
> 
> What is your favorite?



Chevis Regal Royal Salute.


----------



## edward37

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makers 46 as far as I can remember.
> But than I've had a flight that had some top ends that may be better but I dont remember them.
> I usually drink crown with a few cubes of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER put ice cubes in drinks when you want to have your taste buds pick up the flavor of the alcohol.
> Ice cubes dull the taste buds.
> Like eating food that's too hot/spicy or cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it's 98 in the shade I want it to be cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't drink alcohol when you are hot. Alcohol dehydrates you.
> Drink fruit based drinks with no sugar and put as much ice in the drink as you want to.
> Buy a fucking sodastream. Hydrate yourself!
> Here is nothing more stupid than drinking alcohol and getting a buzz on when its 98 degrees.
> In an hour who is having any fun???????????
> Like no one.
> This thread is about the best whisky and by extension how the 'locals in Islay', for instance, enjoy it to the fullest.
> It's not about a fat slob laying in a fucking oven and pouring frozen alcohol down his throat.
Click to expand...

The bars I visit have air conditioning   and bartenders are my best friends  lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I really dont drink a whole lot of whiskey so Crown is fine with me.
   Dont care for most dark beers since it's so fuken hot in Texas and I'm usually outside when drinking beer.
  Try that with dark beers and you'll soon be puking in the boat and shortly there after being dropped off at fish camp to sleep it off in the A/C.


----------



## edward37

westwall said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I don't drink pee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just rent it..
> 
> 
> But I do admit I am changing my drinking habits away from beer and going to the good stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't beat a good German dark beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can, with a good Kiwi dark beer!
Click to expand...

This isn't political  so I can't argue with you  lol


----------



## westwall

edward37 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When in rome, drink what the Romans drink.. speacily if it's free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even when free, it's _*still*_ pee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just rent it..
> 
> 
> But I do admit I am changing my drinking habits away from beer and going to the good stuff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't beat a good German dark beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can, with a good Kiwi dark beer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't political  so I can't argue with you  lol
Click to expand...






Oh, trust me, some of the worst dustups are over beverages and their respective qualities


----------

